# Bathroom vanity as first project?



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok, so the reason I am venturing into, as I call it, "finish" carpentry is because I absolutely can not find a bathroom vanity to purchase with what I want. I just want clean, simple lines, don't need any molding, engraving, fancy designs. I want a pine or oak grain, medium stain (dark golden to light brown). 36" to 42" long. One hinged door on the right, opening to the right. Three drawers on the left. 

Is this too hard for a beginner? I can build walls, install floors, doors and windows, do plumbing, electrical, fix my truck, ride my horse and beat my children (oh... whoops... did I say that??? :sarcastic: kidding, I'm kidding!) But the only finish type of woodwork I have done is one pretty pine box with lid and installing prepurchased wood trim around the house. The pretty pine box turned out pretty good, especially since all I had was a circular saw and a jigsaw at the time!

So, if I take this project on, my next question is -- where do I get plans or do I make my own? I mean, if I can't purchase a vanity with what I want, will I be able to get plans for what I want?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi MrsO

Take some snapshots of what you want and go for it, it's just a box more or less with some doors .

=========



MrsOkee said:


> Ok, so the reason I am venturing into, as I call it, "finish" carpentry is because I absolutely can not find a bathroom vanity to purchase with what I want. I just want clean, simple lines, don't need any molding, engraving, fancy designs. I want a pine or oak grain, medium stain (dark golden to light brown). 36" to 42" long. One hinged door on the right, opening to the right. Three drawers on the left.
> 
> Is this too hard for a beginner? I can build walls, install floors, doors and windows, do plumbing, electrical, fix my truck, ride my horse and beat my children (oh... whoops... did I say that??? :sarcastic: kidding, I'm kidding!) But the only finish type of woodwork I have done is one pretty pine box with lid and installing prepurchased wood trim around the house. The pretty pine box turned out pretty good, especially since all I had was a circular saw and a jigsaw at the time!
> 
> So, if I take this project on, my next question is -- where do I get plans or do I make my own? I mean, if I can't purchase a vanity with what I want, will I be able to get plans for what I want?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

MrsOkee said:


> Ok, so the reason I am venturing into, as I call it, "finish" carpentry is because I absolutely can not find a bathroom vanity to purchase with what I want. I just want clean, simple lines, don't need any molding, engraving, fancy designs. I want a pine or oak grain, medium stain (dark golden to light brown). 36" to 42" long. One hinged door on the right, opening to the right. Three drawers on the left.
> 
> Is this too hard for a beginner? I can build walls, install floors, doors and windows, do plumbing, electrical, fix my truck, ride my horse and beat my children (oh... whoops... did I say that??? :sarcastic: kidding, I'm kidding!) But the only finish type of woodwork I have done is one pretty pine box with lid and installing prepurchased wood trim around the house. The pretty pine box turned out pretty good, especially since all I had was a circular saw and a jigsaw at the time!
> 
> So, if I take this project on, my next question is -- where do I get plans or do I make my own? I mean, if I can't purchase a vanity with what I want, will I be able to get plans for what I want?


Yeah, but can you shoot a six-gun from the back of that horse? 

Seriously, I agree - go for it. The skill required for a vanity is fairly modest - square cuts, making corresponding pieces the same size, etc. You can probably find plans online that are close to what you want, and you can then modify dimensions to fit your space. Drawers can be a little tricky, but not terribly so.


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> Yeah, but can you shoot a six-gun from the back of that horse?


Only if I want to end up on the ground! But the horses are more used to the sounds of guns than they used to be. Actually six-gun on a horse is a sport, but alas, not very popular in Canada with our gun-control laws <sigh> 

Thanks for the input. I was thinking about finding existing drawings and modifying them. Sounds like the easy way and I *like* the easy way!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

MrsOkee said:


> Only if I want to end up on the ground! But the horses are more used to the sounds of guns than they used to be. Actually six-gun on a horse is a sport, but alas, not very popular in Canada with our gun-control laws <sigh>
> 
> Thanks for the input. I was thinking about finding existing drawings and modifying them. Sounds like the easy way and I *like* the easy way!


Hi - try google for "bathroom vanity plans" and "cabinet plans" or, as Bj suggested, take some pics of something close to what you want and go from there. Cabinet is basically a collection of boxes anyway and you've already done that


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

MrsOkee said:


> Only if I want to end up on the ground! But the horses are more used to the sounds of guns than they used to be. *Actually six-gun on a horse is a sport*, but alas, not very popular in Canada with our gun-control laws <sigh>
> 
> Thanks for the input. I was thinking about finding existing drawings and modifying them. Sounds like the easy way and I *like* the easy way!


Yes, it's an updated version of shooting arrows from horseback, perfected in Asia, as I recall. 

You might find this link interesting:

Kenda Lenseigne


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

This would be an excellent first project. It can be as simple or as complex as you want it to be. This type of project is an excellent way to build new skills! Good luck, be safe, and have fun with it!


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

OK, so I found a pine cupboard that will do the job for me _except_ that it is too long. Here's a pic:









Now, if it is a workable length for me minus the door on the left, would I be crazy to just buy this cupboard and cut it down?

(Wow are these pictures ever tiny....)


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> You might find this link interesting:
> 
> Kenda Lenseigne


You know, I really love Canada, but the gun laws are about the ONLY reason I would consider moving to the US. You know I can't even store a friend's handgun in my house without a special permit even though I have my restricted (handgun) license. How stupid is that? Plus you need an Authorization To Transport to take it to your neigbhour's house. I just wanna carry the dang thing in my purse, but, oh, that's illegal here too!:blink: Guess that's why I don't bother with a purse at all, but it'd be a great reason to start carrying one -- the purse that is. I'd just call it a custom holster!

Ok -- waaaayy off topic here... Sorry. People that know me, also know they shouldn't get me started on guns.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

MrsOkee said:


> OK, so I found a pine cupboard that will do the job for me _except_ that it is too long. Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 39195
> 
> ...


Trying to install a new left side might be more trouble than building from scratch.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi MrsO

That should work fine, let me give you a hand with the picture.

If it's to the wall on the side no big deal but if not start from sq.1 with the build, it looks like it's made in the face frame way that you can cut off.
Looking at one more time no big deal just remove some of the top and the door and move the side over into place..it looks like they use 2 x 8 pine stock for the top and 1 x pine for the sides and front..

=====



MrsOkee said:


> OK, so I found a pine cupboard that will do the job for me _except_ that it is too long. Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 39195
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

Seeing as the left side would end up against the wall when installed, I was thinking I could hide all the uglies. I think I'm going to go see the cupboard and take some measurements. What the heck, if it doesn't work I won't be out much money and I will learn something in the process. 

I'll let y'all know what happens if I buy it!

Thanks.


----------



## geoffr (Mar 9, 2010)

This is not a tough build. The are many articles in magazines, books and the web regarding simple cabinet box construction. The drawers, which may be the toughest part, can actually be bought reasonably on the web. Flat slab door and drawer fronts can be cut from a single sheet of hardwood plywood, so that grain will match, then edged with veneer. You can also find a used cab that matches the size and function that you want and making new fronts to replace the existing as noted above. I've done both, and you'll feel good every time that you use the finished product.


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

Geoffr -- if I use just plywood for the doors, won't they warp?


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Plywood is typically pretty stable. Once you get it sealed with a finish, you shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

For a cabinet in a bathroom, where it might get steamy, I'd suggest "exterior" grade, which uses non-water-soluble glues. You'd still want to seal all surfaces, including edges, of course.


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I ended up buying that cupboard. It is now in my barn and I hope to get it cut down to 42" or so tomorrow. Then I can get it into my basement easily to work further on it. I'm going to go start a new thread about it. ... right now...


----------

